# Best chain tensioner for a full suspension singlespeed?



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

The three options I'm considering are:

Yess ETR/D
http://labs.yesspro.com/products/etr-d
Specifically developed for fully use

Paul Melvin
http://www.paulcomp.com/melvin.html
Intended for multi ring+single cog setups, but I know it works for this

short cage derailleur
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/RD294A01-Shimano+Saint+Rd-M810+Rear+Derailleur.aspx
Self explanatory

The bike in question has a fairly active 110mm of suspension, and is essentially a single pivot. (Trek/Fisher Rumblefish) I'm open to any and all input as I've never even seen an FS-SS, let alone ridden one. Here we go.


----------



## sin3kal (Feb 17, 2008)

Just to throw another option into the mix, I use a shimano alfine tensioner on my giant trance. Cheap and it works. Haven't derailed a chain on the rock and root trails of western north carolina (no front chain guide). Cage has clearance for a 3/32 bmx chain.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/RD292Y00-Shimano+Alfine+Ct-S500+Chain+Tensioner.aspx


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I run my Giant Anthem as a singlespeed using the Yess ETR-D. It is a very well designed and made piece of gear.


----------



## SMT42 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ive used the Paul on a Specialized Epic and it worked fine. Seemed to make wheel changes a bit difficult though. Kept the chain very quiet.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

bb mount spring-loaded.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info.

I looked at the Alfine but wasn't sure how well it would work. I may start with that since its so inexpensive and then change to one of the others if it doesn't work out.



byknuts said:


> bb mount spring-loaded.


BB mounted is out due to the frame I plan to use. (press-fit)


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

I used a Paul Melvin with good success on a Canzo 29er

It works best with the lower arm at a minimum vertical or better yet slightly forward


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

The melvin is a great device and really well made but has limited chainline adjustability and is limited to nothing bigger than a 19 tooth cog. Worked great for me until I switched to a 20t cog.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Huh... Paul claims 20t max. Thanks for the heads up on that. I run 32-20 and may have to go even bigger with the weight gain/efficiency loss associated with full suspension.


----------



## pedal-man (Aug 8, 2010)

The ETR-D for sure. Ran one for 2 years and no problems. Although, like SMT 42 said, it is a pain to take off the rear wheel.


----------



## ironbinder (Oct 18, 2010)

*Solid*

Hey will these tensioners work good on a solid frame bike? Or is that overkill. I am having a hard time finding a good tensioner for a front sups. only mtb.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

ironbinder said:


> Hey will these tensioners work good on a solid frame bike? Or is that overkill. I am having a hard time finding a good tensioner for a front sups. only mtb.


For that, I'd recommend a rennen rollenlager. It worked great on the HT frame I ran as a SS.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm looking at the ETR-B or the Melvin since my FC EBB has been lost in the mail system and I don't want to wait another two weeks to ride my SS.


----------



## ironbinder (Oct 18, 2010)

*I Rollenlager too.*

123


----------



## diabolicaldan (Feb 8, 2010)

ironbinder said:


> I decided from the recommendations here and my search for other forums on SS tensioners, and it seems the Rennen Rollenlager is the most favored. So I got the Rollenlager.
> I was almost going to get a soulcraft, and they look good, but the Rollenlager looks way more solid with the 2 point anchoring system. The Soulcraft looks cooler but it only bolts into the derailleur hanger, and it is more expensive.


Is the rollenlager compatible with Full Susspension bikes? I would imagine you would want to have a tensioner with a spring, unless your bike's chain tension does not change throughout the travel of the rear triangle.

Ordered my Yess ERT-D... should be here soon.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

Etr-v Ftw!!


----------



## ironbinder (Oct 18, 2010)

123


----------



## desertrider83 (Apr 28, 2011)

bump for this. I converted my 03 enduro expert into a single speed, but the origin 8 tensioner I have on there is a bit scary sounding, and im nervous about taking it up a hard climb.










wondering on updates on what y'all think is best. a chain skip sucks balls when you're climbing up a steep hill, clipped in.


----------



## 1SPDBING (Mar 16, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## desertrider83 (Apr 28, 2011)

1SPDBING said:


> Go with a Yess tensioner and you won't have to look back. Not the cheapest by any means but you get what you pay for.
> Plus they have excellent service!


how is it weight wise?


----------



## ironbinder (Oct 18, 2010)

*Don't know*



diabolicaldan said:


> Is the rollenlager compatible with Full Susspension bikes? I would imagine you would want to have a tensioner with a spring, unless your bike's chain tension does not change throughout the travel of the rear triangle.
> 
> Ordered my Yess ERT-D... should be here soon.
> 
> ...


I have never had a full suspension bike. I think it would. As long as the length of the chainstay stays the same and there is no play there is should work, I put a review of the Rollenlager on YouTube. 
Google 'Rollenlager review on youtube'
Here is the link
A Rollenlager Review - YouTube


----------



## ironbinder (Oct 18, 2010)

Check out the review link I posted below. It did a review on YouTube.
It is built bomber.
I have had no problems since I installed it. I have a rigid frame tail bike.


----------

